# Erster Eindruck  Automation Portal/SIMATIC STEP7 BASIC V10.5



## IBFS (22 April 2009)

Ich war heute auf der Hannovermesse und konnte erste Eindrücke vom 
neuen Automation Portal/SIMATIC STEP7 BASIC V10.5 gewinnen.

Ich habe in Summe ca. 40 Minuten mit dem System "experimentiert".
Meine "ungefilterten" ersten Eindrücke will ich kurz vorstellen. 
Ich will nicht versuchen alles gleich positiv oder negativ zu bewerten,
denn auch Flexible mußte erst reifen.


Das neu vorgestellte AKTUELLE "BASIC" -System besteht aus

-------------------------------------------------------------
I. dem Automation Portal 

1.
Im Portal werden werden zuküntig alte Projekte ins neue System migriert. 
Z.Zt. natürlich nur S7-200 Projekte (konnte ich nicht testen) und
später auch die "alten" STEP7 V5.x Projekte.

D.h. ES GIBT NACHHER KEIN ZURÜCK, wie beim Übergang von 
ProTool nach FLEX.

Das liegt an der neuen Datenstruktur des neuen STEP7+FLEX+...

dazu später mehr...

2.
Im Portal werden natürlich auch die aktuellen Projekte verwaltet.

Das ist so ähnlich wie im FLEX.



-------------------------------------------------------------
II. STEP7 (z.Zt. nur KOP und FUP)

1. es ist ZUM Glück NICHT mehr möglich nur eine HARDWAREADRESSE
an einen Baustein zu schreiben

es wird AUTOMATISCH SOFORT ein Symbolischer Name generiert.
Nur dadurch bleiben im neuen SYSTEM immer alle Daten Konsistent. 
Denn das SYSTEM aktualisiert SOFORTalle Daten auch für alle aktuell
GEÖFFNETEN KOP/FUP/...-Bausteine - das war bisher leider nicht so.
Man mußte immer erst den offenen Baustein Speichern um ihn an die 
geänderte Datenbank zu binden was bei Instanzdatenänderungen zu
ROTEN BEZEICHNERN führte.

EIN WUNSCH aus dem Forum wurde erhört. Man kann alle 
FC_FB_usw.-Bausteine im Projekt verschiedenen (Technologie)-Gruppen
zuordnen.

Gruppe_1 (z.b. Heizer)
FB1
FB2
FC5
.
.
Gruppe_2 (z.B. Absaugung)
FB4
FC3
.
.

usw.


Ach ja und eine Hardwaradresse heißt jetzt

%E1.1

oder

%M0.0

usw.

Das Prozentzeichen - keine Angst - muß man aber nicht eingeben,
das wird immer automatische vorangestellt. IEC61131 läßt grüßen.



-------------------------------------------------------------
III. MiniFlex

Auf dem Flyer zum neuen Sytem steht:

"Das Zusammenspiel macht den Unterschied"

Folgende Funktion finde es sehr gut.

Man kann eine beliebige Variable aus der Symbolik DIREKT auf
ein FLEX-Bild ziehen und schon hat man ein Eingabefeld. Es gibt
auch noch Anderes Integrierte aber alles ging in der kurzen Zeit
dann doch nicht.



-------------------------------------------------------------
Was geht (noch) nicht:

Es gibt keine Funktion "Neues Fenster" um zwei Offline-Programme 
zu vergleichen, speziell auch, wenn sie im selben Projekbaum sind.
Aber das ist halt so einer von den offenen Punkten an den noch
gebastelt wird. 



Übrigens, alle SIEMENSIANER mit den ich gesprochen haben kennen
das SPS-FORUM und ES WIRD GELESEN das könnt ihr glauben.


Das mein erster grober Eindruck. Vielleicht fällt mir in den nächsten 
Stunden noch was ein, was wert ist geschrieben zu werden.


Gruß

Frank
IBFS


----------



## Ralle (22 April 2009)

Aua, hoffentlich werden wenigstens meine AWL-Gebete erhöhrt.  Das will ich doch so gerne behalten. Malen nach Zahlen, alá FUP ist nicht so ganz mein Lieblingsspiel. 

PS: Früher hab ich mich immer auf neue Software gefreut, heut hab ich eher Angst vor neuen Pleiten.


----------



## IBFS (22 April 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aua, hoffentlich werden wenigstens meine AWL-Gebete erhöhrt.  Das will ich doch so gerne behalten. Malen nach Zahlen, alá FUP ist nicht so ganz mein Lieblingsspiel.
> 
> PS: Früher hab ich mich immer auf neue Software gefreut, heut hab ich eher Angst vor neuen Pleiten.


 
Im BASIC gibt es nur KOP/FUP. Im großen STEP7 X.X gibt es dann wieder alles.

Gruß


----------



## crash (22 April 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Im BASIC gibt es nur KOP/FUP. *Im großen STEP7 X.X gibt es dann wieder alles.*
> 
> Gruß



Gott sei Dank.
Wenn es kein AWL mehr geben würde könnte man sich ja gleich die Hände aufm Rücken zusammen binden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 April 2009)

...ich habe mir das ding auch angesehen, also mir hat es gefallen.
Zu den Sprachen haben die mir gesagt das AWL nicht kommt, aber
ST ähnlich SCL. Dazu sagten die nur noch man sieht wo der
weg hingeht...


----------



## JesperMP (22 April 2009)

Wenn jemand fragen oder testen konnte:

Wenn Memory-verwaltung völlig automatisiert ist (Adresse-zuweizung 100% symbolisch), was bedeutet das denn für online programmierung ?
Kann man Änderungen auf ein laufender Prozess machen, ohne das Daten verlohren geht ?

Kann man die Actual-Werten sichern ?

Kann man die Actual-Werten auf die Initial-Werten kopieren ?

Ist der code nun ganz IEC61131-3 konform, auch KOP und FUP ?

Kommt es zu erweiterungen für KOP und FUP ? Z.B. indirekte addressierung ohne das man mit AWL und Pointern arbeiten muss.

Kommt es zu Verbesserungen für SCL/ST ? Wie auto-complete, intellisense, link zu die schon definierte symbole ?


----------



## IBFS (22 April 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Zu den Sprachen haben die mir gesagt das AWL nicht kommt ...


 
Als ich fragte: nur KOP/FUP sagte der Gesprächspartner,
die anderen Spachen kommen in der "Großen" Version.
Ich dachte die Aussage würde bedeuten: 
KOP/FUP + AWL/SCL/GRAPH/(HiGraph)/CFC
Ich habe das leider auch nicht hinterfragt.

Na da bin ich aber gespannt - dumm nur das man darüber
zeitigstens zur SPS/DRIVES (glaub ich kaum) oder zur HMI 2010
etwas erfahren wird. Die halten ganz schön dicht. 


Ach Ja:


Die o.g. SOFTWARE kostet ca. 300€ 
(vergleichbarer MicroWin aber mit BASIC-FLEX für die BASIC-PANELS)
und eine S7-1200 mit Profinet 25K - RAM so ewta 150€


Gruß

Frank


----------



## IBFS (22 April 2009)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn jemand fragen oder testen konnte:


 

_Wenn Memory-verwaltung völlig automatisiert ist (Adresse-zuweizung 100% symbolisch), was bedeutet das denn für online programmierung ?_
_Kann man Änderungen auf ein laufender Prozess machen, ohne das Daten verlohren geht ?_

*STEP7 wird zu Glück KEIN CODESYS, man kann nach wie vor mit Symbolik oder Hardwareadressen Arbeiten und sieht im Code beides (wenn mal will).*

*Also NICHT OBEN im Kopf *

*SYMOL: %HARDWAREADRESSE blablabla*

*Es wird nicht das m.E. schlechte von 3S übernommen.*
*Bei 3S hat man im Code immer nur die sperrigen Symbole (WÜRG)* 




_Ist der code nun ganz IEC61131-3 konform, auch KOP und FUP ?_

*Meinst du den (MCx)-Code oder die Grafische Darstellung????*
*Also die %Zeichen gibt es jetzt, aber eben auch direkt in der*
*Darstellung wo bei 3S nur und ausschießlich das Symbol steht.*


_Kommt es zu Verbesserungen für SCL/ST ? Wie auto-complete, intellisense, link zu die schon definierte symbole_

*Das kann - außer SIEMENS - doch noch gar niemand wissen!*




Gruß

Frank


----------



## Ralle (22 April 2009)

Ach, warten wir doch mal ganz entspannt ab. WinCC und WinCCFlex sollten ja auch mal eins werden. Aber das hat Siemens sich wohl abgeschminkt. von daher kann noch viel passieren; oder auch nicht. Ohne AWL gehts auch, aber da steigt doch Codesys sofort in meiner Gunst.

@IBFS
Sperrige Symbole, na ja, kommt ja auch auf den Programmierer mit an. Wenn man Codevervollständigung hat geht das ja noch an, denk ich mal. Manche nennen ja Funktionen gerne "Umkopieren_von Eingangsdaten_in_den_Zwischenpuffer". Das kann schon übel sein.


----------



## IBFS (22 April 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> @IBFS
> Sperrige Symbole, na ja, kommt ja auch auf den Programmierer mit an. Wenn man Codevervollständigung hat geht das ja noch an, denk ich mal. Manche nennen ja Funktionen gerne "Umkopieren_von Eingangsdaten_in_den_Zwischenpuffer". Das kann schon übel sein.


 

kommt ja auch auf den Programmierer mit an: der Witz war gut. 

In welcher Firma hat man den wirklich als Programmierer freie Hand? 



So schön kommen Firmenstandard-Symbole aussehen: 



```
[FONT=Courier New]K_101XGEEXE01EY205_DOSM1     = A       1.5[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]K_101XGEEXE01EY207_DOSP1     = A       1.6[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]K_101XGEEXE01EY207_DOSM1     = A       1.7[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]K_101AMUA0M01EM015_DPFE1     = A      50.0[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]K_101AMUA0M01EM015_DPFS1     = A      50.1[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]K_101AMUA0M01EM016_DPFE1     = A      50.2[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]K_101AMUA0M01EM016_DPFS1     = A      50.3[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]K_101XROEXE02EM001_DPFE1     = A      50.4[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]K_101XROEXE02EM001_DPFS1     = A      50.5[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]K_101AMUA0M01EM013_DPFE1     = A      50.6[/FONT]
```
 
Da gibt es Chipwerke, da ist ALLES in der FAB
vom Schaltschrank bis zur elektischen KLO-Spülung 
in diesem Stil nummeriert.

Gute Nacht Quellcode - wenn du das mit 3S machen müßtest,
wo du im Code nur die Symbole siehst - gehst du krachen!

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (22 April 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> _Ist der code nun ganz IEC61131-3 konform, auch KOP und FUP ?_
> *Meinst du den (MCx)-Code oder die Grafische Darstellung????*


Der generierte MC7 oder MCx wird sicher nie IEC konform. Ich meine beim programmieren.

edit: Ich programmiere bis 95% symbolisch, und wollte gern das es zu 100% kommt.
Ich halte aber immer meine symbole so kurz wie möglich.


----------



## Question_mark (22 April 2009)

*STEP7 Basic*

Hallo,



			
				IBFS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nicht versuchen alles gleich positiv oder negativ zu bewerten, denn auch Flexible mußte erst reifen.



Ja IBFS, Flexible hätte eigentlich reifen müssen. Hat es aber in den ganzen Jahren nicht gemacht... Der Ursprung, also das eigentliche WinCC hat noch diesen Charme des Gelsenkirchener Barocks aus der Mitte der 1990-Jahre unter Windows 95, ich muss auch heute immer noch einige Tricks anwenden, um Eingabefelder etc. wenigstens im heutigen Windows XP-Stil dreidimensional für den Anwender erscheinen zu lassen...
Die kostengünstigere Alternative ist in den meisten Fällen eine Lösung mit Simatic OPC-Server oder AGLink in einer Hochsprache wie C# oder Delphi.
Solange WinCC nur auf Interpretern mit Ansi-C oder VBA basiert, finde ich das als eine völlig inakzeptable Visualisierung, einfach nur Schrott. Versucht doch einfach mal, 20 Scripte gleichzeitig in WinCC abzuschiessen...
WinCC war in den 90-Jahren unter dem damaligen Produktmanager eine sehr interessante und zeitgemässe Visualisierung, aber das ist leider doch irgendwie schon lange her.

Und was dieses Thema betrifft :


> SIMATIC STEP7 BASIC V10.5


Da warten wir eigentlich erstmal ab, ich habe zu wenige Informationen darüber, kann das noch nicht beurteilen.

Gruß

QUestion_mark


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2009)

@IBFS

Das sieht übel aus. Hat sicher ein BWL-er erfunden. *ROFL*


----------



## Werner29 (23 April 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Quellcode - wenn du das mit 3S machen müßtest,
> wo du im Code nur die Symbole siehst - gehst du krachen!


Das kapier ich nicht, was kann CoDeSys dafür, wenn man seine Symbole unbrauchbar wählt? Übrigens findet man die zugehörige Adresse immer im Tooltip. Im KOP kann man sich auch beides anzeigen lassen.

Was mich interessieren würde: wie fühlt sich die Performance der Software an? Werden nur Minimalbeispiele gezeigt oder sieht das nach richtigen Projekten aus?
Es hiess doch auch was von einer integrierten Visualisierung? Wie sieht es damit aus?

Bernhard


----------



## IBFS (23 April 2009)

Werner29 schrieb:


> Es hiess doch auch was von einer integrierten Visualisierung? Wie sieht es damit aus?


 
Das sieht aus wie ein WinCC Flex2008 COMPACT. 
Aus der neuen Step7 Symboltabelle können Variablen
direkt ins FLEX gezogen werden. Dann hat man ein E/A-Feld
mit der angebundenen Variable.


Ach ja man kann das neue PORTAL/STEP7 BASIC parallel
zum alten STEP7 und WinCCFlex 2007/2008 installieren.

ABER DAS HATTE ICH AUCH VORAUSGESETZT, DAS DAS GEHT!


Gruß

Frank


----------



## dtsclipper (23 April 2009)

Hoffentlich meldet sich jemand freiwillig als Betatester - ich will nicht...

Klingt im Moment alles ein bisschen suspekt...

Aber ich bin sowieso konservativ...

dtsclipper


----------



## Perfektionist (23 April 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Früher hab ich mich immer auf neue Software gefreut, heut hab ich eher Angst vor neuen Pleiten.


*ACK* (was sonst?)

Bin ich froh, dass ich 10.5 noch eine Weile mit Microwin V3.0 (*drei*punktnull!) umgehen werde können. Ja, dann mach ich mich mal seelisch-moralisch darauf gefasst, dass etwa S7 V5.4 SP6 wohl die letzte Ausgabe sein wird - und dann die 1300er und 1400er Steuerungen kommen werden :?


----------



## egger (23 April 2009)

Hört sich vielversprechend an, hat jemand eventuell ein paar Screenshots?


----------



## IBFS (23 April 2009)

egger schrieb:


> Hört sich vielversprechend an, hat jemand eventuell ein paar Screenshots?


 
Nur das:

https://www.automation.siemens.com/.../products/step7-basic-s7-1200.htm?HTTPS=REDIR


und noch ein allgemeiner Link dazu:

http://www.computer-automation.de/n...or/10741/d16a7a1e-0f23-11de-81dc-001ec9efd5b0

Gruß


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> *ACK* (was sonst?)
> 
> Ja, dann mach ich mich mal seelisch-moralisch darauf gefasst, dass etwa S7 V5.4 SP6 wohl die letzte Ausgabe sein wird - und dann die 1300er und 1400er Steuerungen kommen werden :?



Das soll angeblich noch eine Weile parallel nebenherlaufen, wurde mir mal von einem Vertriebler gesagt.


----------



## Gerri (23 April 2009)

kopf hoch, es haben sicher auch viele Leute bei der Einführung von S5 auf S7 angst gehabt.

Mann kann nicht für immer still stehen.

Hoffentlich passt sich Siemens mal an den Trend den die anderen Hersteller schon lange erkannt haben an.

Jetzt haben SIEMENS noch die Möglichkeit das beste aus verschiedenen Welten zu übernehemen.


----------



## JesperMP (23 April 2009)

Gerri schrieb:


> Hoffentlich passt sich Siemens mal an den Trend den die anderen Hersteller schon lange erkannt haben an.


Und was für ein Trend wäre das ?


----------



## Gerri (23 April 2009)

Adressfreie Variablen, Anwenderfreundlicherer ST/SCL, MPI abschwören, vielleicht auch mal preislich an die Konkurenz anpassen, integration der vernachlässigten Bussysteme (Stichwort Devicenet - gratis von Kuka angeboten). Es gibt viele Dinge die von Siemens bewusst ignoriert werden.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich arbeite gerne mit Siemens. Nobody is perfect


----------



## crash (23 April 2009)

Ich hab heute auf der Messe folgendes erfahren:
Im Moment ist STEP7-Basic ja nur für S7-1200.
KOP und FUP programmierbar - SCL folgt noch - AWL ist nicht mehr möglich.
Das Step7 Basic machte einen guten Eindruck.
Es enthält sehr viele Neuerungen die das Programmieren komfortabler und schneller machen.
Verfügbar soll das alles zum Sommerbeginn sein.
Die 300er/400er sollen nächstes Jahr auch unterstützt werden.

Und ich hab extra danach gefragt...
AWL-Programmierung ist für die 300/400 weiter möglich.  :TOOL:

Die nächste Generation heißt weiterhin S7-300/400 (nicht 1300/1400).

Die jetzt neuen 300er CPUs haben je nach Typ mehr Leistung (Faktor 2 bis 5) und die meisten auch mehr Speicher.
Die 315-2DP z.B. hat statt 128 KB jetzt 256 KB.
Es soll möglich sein 2 Bausteine gleichzeitig zu beobachten.
Alle PN-CPUs haben jetzt 2 PN-Schnittstellen und sind nur noch 40mm breit (außer 319).
Die  Kompakt-CPUs (31xC) sollen nächstes Jahr getuned werden.
Zu den 400er CPUs kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Wenn ich alle meine Prospekte durch hab kann ich vlt noch genaueres sagen.


----------



## Question_mark (23 April 2009)

*Einfach mal abwarten ..*

Hallo,



			
				Gerri schrieb:
			
		

> Adressfreie Variablen, Anwenderfreundlicherer ST/SCL, MPI abschwören, vielleicht auch mal preislich an die Konkurenz anpassen,



Adressfreie Variablen stehen auch bei mir an oberster Stelle meiner Wunschliste an eine neue Generation von Simatic S7 (oder wie die dann letztendlich benannt wird, meinetwegen auch S9 oder so). Weg mit WinCC Flex und eine Integration von einem originären WinCC in die S7 Programmierumgebung. Und natürlich eine kräftige Entstaubung des WinCC, dem wirklich noch der Flair des vorigen Jahrtausend anhaftet, teilweise mit Relikten aus der Zeit von Windows 3.0 behaftet. Einfach grauenhaft. Damals hatte ich ca. 1996 den ersten Lehrgang in Nbg.-Moorenbrunn mit WinCC 3.0 unter Win95, aber heute schreiben wir a.d. 2009....
Da hat sich nicht wirklich viel geändert bei WinCC in den 13 Jahren. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass die Konkurrenz ähnlich dämlich geschlafen hat.

Und zum Thema SCL : Der Ansatz, Pascal ähnliche Konstrukte in STEP7 einzubinden finde ich einfach genial. Aber leider nicht bis zum Ende von Siemens durchgedacht und nur unvollkommen realisiert. Da sollte man noch mal daran arbeiten, der Prof. Wirths hat doch die Vorgaben für Pascal gemacht. Fazit : Guter Ansatz, aber nur mit halber Nadel gestrickt...
Aber immerhin wesentlich besser als das damalige Gesch..e von Hielscher *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## crash (26 April 2009)

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht
und den Prospekt zur S7-1200 gescannt
und in ein pdf gewandelt.
Ich weis allerdings nicht ob ich das hier online stellen darf,
daher lass ich es lieber.
Eventuell könnte ich es bei Interesse dem Ein oder Anderen per mail schicken. (9,17MB)


----------



## McMeta (27 April 2009)

http://www.automation.siemens.com/microsite/simatic-s7-1200/de/index.html


----------



## crash (27 April 2009)

seit wann ist das denn online?
und ich scanne mir hier nen wolf.


----------



## Perfektionist (27 April 2009)

obwohl ich weiter oben schrieb, dass ich versuchen werde, ohne V10.5 auszukommen (bis ich eben gezwungen werde), habe ich mal mit Interesse den Prospekt (den man findet, wenn man hinter dem Link von McMeta etwas weitersucht) angesehen. Auf Seite 22 zum Thema HMI lese ich dort:


> Mehrere Templates können erstellt und auch anderen HMI-Bildern zugewiesen werden.


wurde ich erhört?


Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> Mehr als nur ein Vorlagenbild.
> ...


----------



## Eliza (27 April 2009)

Also was ich da gesehen habe und was das Siemens-Männchen mir dazu erzählt hat: ich bin sehr skeptisch....
Optisch sehr dicht an Flex gehalten, viele grafische Spielereien, die kein Mensch braucht, alles in einem Fenster.
Ich hoffe, dass sich da noch einiges tut, bis das Ganze für die 300/400 kommt.


----------



## tobias (27 April 2009)

*S7-1200 find ich gut*

Hallo
nun gelang es mir auch die S7-1200 in Natura zu 'begutachten'. Ich muß sagen, bereits der erste flüchtige Gesamteindruck hinterließ ein dickes Lob an die Siemensianer und je mehr ich mit damit beschäftige umso mehr verstärkt sich dieses.

Was die Software angeht meine ich damit läßt sich gut leben. Es ist natürlich etwas anders wie aus MicroWin gewöhnt, relativiert sich aber schnell zu Positiven sobald Displays und Visualisierung hinzukommen. 
Meines Erachtens eine gelungen runde Sache, was die an Überraschungen noch verbürgt wird sich zeigen  insbesondere inwieweit Bibliothekszugriffe zur 22x unverändert möglich sind. Lt. Aussage soll es gehen und eine kurz probierte 'S7-200 Vernetzung' per Ethernetcontroller gelang eigentlich ohne jede 'Einarbeitung' schon mal auf Anhieb :-D
Gruß
tobias


----------



## JesperMP (27 April 2009)

*Eine frage zu STEP7 v10.5*

Meine grösste Angst ist das STEP7 v10 ist so 'schnell' wie WinCC Flex.

Wie ist der gefühl mit diese software wenn man damit arbeitet ?


----------



## IBFS (27 April 2009)

Eliza schrieb:


> ....alles in einem Fenster.


 
das war aber abzusehen, das das nicht mehr direkt in der Taskleiste 
umschaltbar ist, aber das ist bei der "gelobten" Konkurenz schon
lange so (doof), aber es gibt über der Taskleiste eine neue 
STEP7-BASIC-INTERENE TASKLEISTE.

Und wenn man ein Fenster (KOP/FUP oder Symbolik oder...) im Vollbild
darstellt, dann kann man mit dieser STEP7-internen Leiste fast wie
früher umschalten, "fast". Ob dann bei Abstürzen alles mit runtergerissen
oder nur ein Teil (so wie jetzt) wird sich zeigen.

Gruß


----------



## BoxHead (28 April 2009)

Klingt noch nicht wirklich überzeugend. In dem Leistungsbereich gibt es sehr viele Steuerungen die mehr als nur FUP/KOP beherrschen und auch einiges mehr an Speicher bieten.

Super ist auch %E1.0 usw. da merkt man das wir Deutschen immer noch einen extrem hohen Stellenwert bei Siemens haben. Sprachumschaltung bis zur Hardwareadresse


----------



## IBFS (28 April 2009)

BoxHead schrieb:


> .... In dem Leistungsbereich gibt es sehr viele Steuerungen die mehr als nur FUP/KOP beherrschen ....


 
Die Programmierumgebung kann (zur Zeit?!) nur KOP/FUP.
In der SPS ist es sowieso Maschinencode (z.B. MC7) d.h.
da sieht man von KOP und FUP nichts mehr, das ist also
vordergründig nicht der Punkt.


Gruß


----------



## BoxHead (28 April 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Die Programmierumgebung kann (zur Zeit?!) nur KOP/FUP.
> In der SPS ist es sowieso Maschinencode (z.B. MC7) d.h.
> da sieht man von KOP und FUP nichts mehr, das ist also
> vordergründig nicht der Punkt.
> ...



Das trifft zu 100% auch auf die Siemens LOGO zu.


----------



## Ralle (28 April 2009)

BoxHead schrieb:


> Das trifft zu 100% auch auf die Siemens LOGO zu.



lol, war gut 
*ACK*


----------



## gerryvel (28 April 2009)

BoxHead schrieb:


> Das trifft zu 100% auch auf die Siemens LOGO zu.



ja, herzlich gelacht...
Aber wenn man bedenkt, das die S7-200 aus der alten TI330  entstanden ist (in der V1.0 konnte man die TI-Programme übernehmen) sind die Simensianer schon gut vorwärtsgesprungen. Ich bin ganz gespannt...
Die kleinste CPU ist die 1211... mir ist gleich der Hr. Morgenstern eingefallen:
Der Zwölf-Elf hebt die linke Hand:
Da schlägt es Mitternacht im Land.


----------



## BoxHead (28 April 2009)

gerryvel schrieb:


> Aber wenn man bedenkt, das die S7-200 aus der alten TI330  entstanden ist (in der V1.0 konnte man die TI-Programme übernehmen) sind die Simensianer schon gut vorwärtsgesprungen. Ich bin ganz gespannt...



Was soll uns diese Aussage denn nun sagen? Darf man Siemens nur mit Siemens vergleichen und dann auch nur mit der Ursuppe aus der das Produkt entsprungen ist? 

Wenn VW bis gestern noch den Käfer Produziert hätte und heute den Golf I vorstellen würde müsste sich dieses Auto ja auch den aktuellen Modellen der Konkurrenz stellen auch wenn es im Vergleich zum Käfer ein gewaltiger Fortschritt wäre.

Ich finde es sehr gut das bei Siemens endlich mal Bewegung in die Sache kommt und begrüße diese Neuerung. Warum man die S7-12xx aber nicht mit allen Programmiersprachen programmieren kann die es für geplante S7-300/400 Nachfolgeversion geben soll ist mir schleierhaft. Wie IBFS bereits erwähnt hat läuft auf der SPS doch "nur" Maschinencode. Folglich sollte auch ST/AWL/GRAPH und auch CFC kein Problem für die SPS sein. 

Ich vermute Siemens hat einfach Geschmack an der Abstufung gefunden, WinCC-Flexibel gibt es ja auch in einigen Abstufungen und die Basics die man bei anderen Herstellern direkt dabei hat muss man beim aktuellen Step7 auch teuer dazu kaufen.


----------



## Longbow (29 April 2009)

BoxHead schrieb:


> Was soll uns diese Aussage denn nun sagen? Darf man Siemens nur mit Siemens vergleichen und dann auch nur mit der Ursuppe aus der das Produkt entsprungen ist?
> 
> Wenn VW bis gestern noch den Käfer Produziert hätte und heute den Golf I vorstellen würde müsste sich dieses Auto ja auch den aktuellen Modellen der Konkurrenz stellen auch wenn es im Vergleich zum Käfer ein gewaltiger Fortschritt wäre.
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist doch ob die 1200 MC7 versteht!
Die 200 konnte das nicht, aus dem Grund musste anderer Code erzeugt werden als für die 300/400, wenn die 1200 auch kein MC7 versteht, müsste SIEMENS alle Editoren für die 1200 überarbeiten!


----------



## Perfektionist (29 April 2009)

mal so zwischendurch - nachdem das Thema MC7 hier so aufkommt:
bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der die S7-200 in AWL programmiert? Meine bestehenden Sachen kann ich also gar nicht auf die neue Hard/Software rübernehmen.

Jetzt ist also die Frage: spricht die 1200er MC7, dann ist aus der 200er nun endlich eine echte S7 geworden. Und ein guter Grund wird sichtbar, warum derzeit AWL nicht geht, weil es eben nicht das gewohnte AWL der 200er ist.

Was auch noch denkbar ist: die CPU ist sowohl für TI-AWL wie auch für MC7 tauglich. In beiden Fällen handelt es sich dann um einen Zwischencode, der dann für die Ausführungszeit nochmals für den Prozessor der SPS compiliert wird oder von einem Interpreter abgearbeitet wird (soweit mir bekannt ist, wird MC7 vielfach nicht direkt vom Prozessor ausgeführt). Und nun postuliere ich: wenn kein riesiger Aufschrei aus der 200er-Gemeinde kommt, dann wird TI-AWL zu Grabe getragen. MC7-AWL wird entsprechend Kundennachfrage bei der 1200er möglich werden oder durch SCL/ST ersetzt.

Und da meine Glaskugel gerade so schön klar durchscheinend schimmert:
Weil immer mehr Leute, die sich mit Automatisierung befassen, in Ihrer Laufbahn immer weniger Mikrocontrollern, Relaissteuerungen und Logikgattern begegnen werden, werden AWL, KOP und FUP aussterben. Jemand, der als allererstes
	
	



```
Ausgang := Eingang1 AND Eingang2
```
lernt, kann dann alle Steuerungen der Welt beherrschen, ohne sich im Leben jemals Gedanken über ein Logikgatter namens 7400 gemacht zu haben. Oder ein Prozessormodell zu kennen. Zeitrelais --> Museum


----------



## BoxHead (29 April 2009)

@Perfektionist: Völlig Offtopic aber egal. FUP und KOP haben meistens gravierende Unterschiede zu den Vorbildern Logikgatter und Klappertechnik. Strom fliest eine eine Abzweigung zur gleichen Zeit in zwei richtungen bei KOP/FUP wird je nach Kompiler zu erst der eine dann der andere Abschnitt bearbeitet.


----------



## Perfektionist (29 April 2009)

BoxHead schrieb:


> @Perfektionist: Völlig Offtopic ...


Mein Beitrag oder Deine Anmerkung dazu? Wie eine SPS bzw. deren Entwicklungssystem mit KOP/FUP umgeht, das braucht man mir eigentlich nicht zu erläutern 

Als ich vor zwanzig Jahren SPS programmieren lernte, da wurde die arme Techniker-Sau, die höchstens mit der Handquetsche an die SPS durfte, genötigt, in AWL den Code KOP/FUP-konform einzugeben bzw. zu ändern, damit der hohe Herr mit seinem PG sich dann das Ergebnis barrierefrei in KOP/FUP anzeigen lassen konnte 

KOP/FUP gehören m.E. aus den von BoxHead angedeuteten, gravierenden Unterschieden zu den Vorbildern schon längst in die Tonne.


----------



## BoxHead (30 April 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag oder Deine Anmerkung dazu?



Beide diplomatisch würde ich sagen Deiner zu 75%und meiner zu 100%.

Zurück zum Thema ich habe mir eben das Video angeschaut das zu dem Thema in einem anderen Thread gepostet wurde (bzw. der Link zu dem Video)
http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=196312&postcount=19

Das was darin erwähnt wurde (im Bezug auf die S7-300/400) klingt für mich als würde in der Brust von Siemens zwei Herzen schlagen. Eins ruft nach echter Innovation und das andere ist erzkonservativ. Ich denke in diesem Punkt spiegelt der Konzern genau das Bild der Kundschaft wieder. Die einen wollen eine Revolution und alles soll besser werden und die anderen wollen das alles bleibt wie es ist bzw. wünschen sich S5 und Protool zurück.


----------



## Ralle (30 April 2009)

BoxHead schrieb:


> Die einen wollen eine Revolution und alles soll besser werden und die anderen wollen das alles bleibt wie es ist bzw. wünschen sich S5 und Protool zurück.



In der Übertreibung liegt die Kunst der Überzeugung?


----------



## Perfektionist (30 April 2009)

BoxHead schrieb:


> ... Bild der Kundschaft ... Die einen wollen eine Revolution ...


Die, die die Revolution wirklich wollen: sind die noch bei Siemens?

Bei uns hat die Revolution in folgender Form schonmal stattgefunden: Flexible Touchpanels haben Protool-Text-OP ersetzt. Die Projektierungseffizienz ist dabei auf der Strecke geblieben. Die Kunden haben nun einen etwas leichteren Zugang zur Maschine, weil sich die Navigation etwas intuitiver gestalten lässt (die Hürden ESC-Taste und Enter-Taste sind entfallen).

Die Revolution bei S7 Basic kommt in Form des Wegfalls (WEGFALL!!!) von AWL. Und das beim Innovationsführer? Revolution wäre m.E. Ersatz! Ersatz der Standardsprachen AWL/KOP/FUP durch SCL/ST.


----------



## offliner (30 April 2009)

SCL für die 1200er kommt doch...


----------



## IBFS (30 April 2009)

offliner schrieb:


> SCL für die 1200er kommt doch...


 
...ist das Insiderwissen oder ein Gerücht?


----------



## Perfektionist (30 April 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...ist das Insiderwissen oder ein Gerücht?


was die Zukunft anbetrifft dann von Wissen zu reden ist schon recht gewagt  und Versprechungen sind auch schon viele gemacht worden - gehaltene wie ungehaltene :?

:TOOL: so kniet nieder an der heiligen Glaskugel :TOOL:


----------



## BoxHead (30 April 2009)

Ich habe die Aussage zu ST/SCL hier:


Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...ich habe mir das ding auch angesehen, also mir hat es gefallen.
> Zu den Sprachen haben die mir gesagt das AWL nicht kommt, aber
> ST ähnlich SCL. Dazu sagten die nur noch man sieht wo der
> weg hingeht...


gelesen und bin mir bewust das der Autor auch nur Hörensagen weiter gegeben hat.

@SIEMENS: Wo Informationen fehlen wachsen Gerüchte.


----------



## Perfektionist (30 April 2009)

und bitte um Verzeihung, dass ich den jetzt auch noch loswerden muss:

so ungewiss, wie sich mir die Zukunft von Flexible darstellt, für genauso ungewiss halte ich die Zukunft von S7 Basic. Das Ding tritt in die Fussstapfen von einem bestehenden, funktionierenden und leistungsfähigen System und wird sich an seinem Vorgänger messen lassen müssen. Sollte die Karriere bei BASIC mit genausovielen Versprechen wie bei Flex starten, so sehe ich die Zukunft finster. Die Verlobung von Flex und WinCC fand mit Veröffentlichung von Flex statt. Die Hochzeit ist bis heute nach nun fünf Jahren noch nicht in Sicht.


----------



## centipede (30 April 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...ist das Insiderwissen oder ein Gerücht?



SCL kommt definitiv!


----------



## BoxHead (30 April 2009)

centipede schrieb:


> SCL kommt definitiv!



Das nenne ich doch mal eine sehr gute Nachricht und hoffe das ich das noch erleben darf.

Wobei ich im allgemeinen auch dazu tendieren würde das Siemens sich ruhig Zeit nehmen soll und diese auch wirklich nutzt um ein Marktreifes Produkt zu entwickeln. 

Lieber 2 Jahre warten als 6 Jahre Betatester der auch noch Geld dafür ablatzt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 April 2009)

BoxHead schrieb:


> Ich habe die Aussage zu ST/SCL hier:
> 
> gelesen und bin mir bewust das der Autor auch nur Hörensagen weiter gegeben hat.
> 
> @SIEMENS: Wo Informationen fehlen wachsen Gerüchte.


 
Hallo BoxHead,
ich bin es der autor....
natürlich habe ich die Info nur von Hörensagen, mit wurde
es von meinem Siemensvertriebler und den Siemens Mitarbeiter
auf der Messe gesagt die das neue Produkt vorgestellt haben.

Ich glaube den beiden jetzt einmal grundsätzlich,
wie ich auch glaube das WinCC und flex mal eins werden,
das flex irgendwann mal funktioniert,
das morgen die Sonne wieder aufgeht,
ich Reich werde (wie weiß ich noch nicht),
ich eine eigene Insel mit schönen Aloa-Girls habe ,
ich 100 Jahre alt werde,
und und und 

gruß Helmut


----------



## zotos (6 Mai 2009)

Ich glaube fest an das Siemens-Marketing. Die bekommen auch dieses Produkt verkauft.


----------



## skorpion37 (7 Mai 2009)

*Die schrecklichen Bausteinadressen bleiben*

Ok, das bedeutet also, dass man immer noch für jeden neuen Programmteil erstmal eine freie FB, FC, bzw DB Nummer suchen muss. Objektorientierung unbekannt.

Also wird auch S7 Basic keine ernsthafte Bedrohung für CoDeSys darstellen.



IBFS schrieb:


> EIN WUNSCH aus dem Forum wurde erhört. Man kann alle
> FC_FB_usw.-Bausteine im Projekt verschiedenen (Technologie)-Gruppen
> zuordnen.
> 
> ...


----------

